
Ask HN: What is your strategy for obtaining clean drinking water? - throwawayaaa
I live in an area with questionable water supply that was also recently highlighted by some news outlets as being pretty poor.<p>I am exploring what avenues I have for getting clean water and I want to know what HN does for this (if anything)?<p>some options I was exploring are an in-house reverse osmosis, water deliveries and a water tank.  I have not looked in detail yet but right now we simply have a &#x27;filter&#x27; in our fridge that we get drinking water from and based on recent news I think it may now be enough.<p>please share your thoughts!
======
aphextim
Reverse osmosis is the way to go.

If you are worried about the lack of minerals you can always remineralize your
water.

[https://thewatergeeks.com/how-to-remineralize-ro-
water/](https://thewatergeeks.com/how-to-remineralize-ro-water/)

------
hourislate
I have what is considered safe drinking water. As a precaution I have
installed the following filter on the cold line of the kitchen sink and also
on the line that feeds the refrigerator (in addition to the GE Filter that is
in the refrigerator) since that is where we draw our drinking water and most
of our water for cooking.

[https://woder.com/product/woder-10k-gen3-dc/](https://woder.com/product/woder-10k-gen3-dc/)

